# Ruroc Signature helmet review



## witchcraftz

I'm not a great snowboarder but I decided recently it was time to dump the beanie hat and get some head protection. I saw another person sporting a Ruroc helmet and I knew that this was the helmet I wanted.

The helmet itself is light but comfortable. Sizes seem to fit smaller than expected though, I usually am a small but I wear a medium snugly.

It is made of ABS plastic and feels rough and almost feels slightly cheap, however by applying a bit of pressure on it and you can tell it's actually quite solid.

The Face mask can be difficult to click in the first few times, it takes some practice. It does have "no break" clips though, if you have an urgent need to remove the facemask, you can simply pull straight on it and the tabs attaching the clips to the face mask will pop off.It also kept powder out of my mouth and nose when taking a tumble. This can be very useful if you need medical attention. The biggest drawback was not being able to scratch my nose when I wanted to. But it's removable for those who don't want to use it.

The goggles are quite good, they do not fog up and since you get both a cloudy and bright lens for them, you are already good to go for any weather conditions.

Wearing the helmet my head never got cold. The coldest day I used it was -10C with 20km/h winds. There is also enough air flowing through that I never felt like I would suffocate. However my neck was freezing, and my neck warmer had problems staying up with the helmet pulling on it. I think wearing something tighter on my neck would have been better.

Visibility was good, the helmet and goggles never impeded my line of sight. 


Overall I'm very happy with the helmet. I think that for the price it's a great deal, a similar pair of goggles would cost $150+ by themselves plus the helmet would be about the same.


----------



## NWBoarder

Post a pic? I just saw one of these in person the other day for the first time. Kid had it in white, he looked reminescent of a Storm Trooper.


----------



## FRESHPOW

This is what the white "stormtrooper" ones look like


----------

